# Could my mare be in foal?



## Gingerpony (May 5, 2011)

hello,I am searching for a bit of help. Recently a 2yr old at our yard was gelded,my mare was in the field next to him and I know before then they were quite friendly towards eachother. About 2 weeks after he was castrated the owner of him asked if I could put my 5yr old mare in with him for a short time to get him used to other horses in the same field as him.But I am slightly worried that he could have got her pregnant as I know some people say you should put newly gelded horses out with mares for about 4 months just to be safe. After about a week I moved her back into her old field but they seemed very attached. When I'd take her in he would constantly be calling her and when I put her back out she would ignor the other mare in her field and go straight to the fence and wait for him to come over. I'm just worried that something might of happened and i think she might have been on heat and i have seen her back up to geldings before...:? I really want to no because i'm worrying as I know quite a few mares at our yard have become in foal but we have no idea who the male is as there is only geldings and mares at our yard but 3 haven't long been castrated...:?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Gingerpony said:


> hello,I am searching for a bit of help. Recently a 2yr old at our yard was gelded,my mare was in the field next to him and I know before then they were quite friendly towards eachother. About 2 weeks after he was castrated the owner of him asked if I could put my 5yr old mare in with him for a short time to get him used to other horses in the same field as him.But I am slightly worried that he could have got her pregnant as I know some people say you should put newly gelded horses out with mares for about 4 months just to be safe. After about a week I moved her back into her old field but they seemed very attached. When I'd take her in he would constantly be calling her and when I put her back out she would ignor the other mare in her field and go straight to the fence and wait for him to come over. I'm just worried that something might of happened and i think she might have been on heat and i have seen her back up to geldings before...:? I really want to no because i'm worrying as I know quite a few mares at our yard have become in foal but we have no idea who the male is as there is only geldings and mares at our yard but 3 haven't long been castrated...:?


She sure could be. You should have her checked by a vet ASAP. If you don't want a baby the pregnancy could be terminated.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

It sounds like you most likely have a pregnant mare now. If you don't want the foal, the earlier you have her ultrasounded by a vet the easier it will be to terminate the pregnancy. I would call the vet ASAP. Good luck!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Its possible but not absolute going on she was in with a recently gelded stallion. If no one seen him mount her and you are not positive she was in heat, get a vet out either way. So like Juna said, if you don't wish to have a foal you can terminate it early enough, or if you do wish to have a foal you will be able to consult with a vet throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## Gingerpony (May 5, 2011)

oh,dear...who long should you really leave a newly gelded gelding befor putting it out with mares? and I think we might keep it if she is as she already be about a month into her pregnancy...


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

Seems to be like you WANTED her to get pregnant


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Call me stupid but can newly gelded geldings still do the deed with an effective result? I always thought once a gelding they can mount but since they have no balls and no semen it's all up to time to just get the stallion behavior out of their system? Pregnancy wouldn't be an issue being pasture with a gelding right since they're a gelding.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^I don't think anyone will call you stupid. Ask questions, get answers. That's how we learn  

Yes, a newly cut gelding can impregnate a mare. Even though they remove the testicles & the majority of sperm, there will still be live sperm in the portion of the vas deferens that stays inside. My personal vet suggests allowing 9 weeks for the leftovers to die. For the amt of time you will get varied answers, but yes they most certainly still have the ability for awhile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Gingerpony said:


> ...my mare was in the field next to him and I know before then they were quite friendly towards each other.


Depending on what type of fencing separated them, the 2 yr old might have gotten the mare pregnant _before_ he was gelded. They can breed through a fence quite easily if it's not solid panels. When there's a will there's a way. LOL

​


----------



## Gingerpony (May 5, 2011)

Hmmm....
BTW arabianlover- I didn't want her getting pregnant as she is only my first pony,i just wanted to get things cleared up just so i have an idea, I know my mum isnt best pleased but she's only mentioned once about termination,and then she thought about keeping it so I'm not sure,but noooo her getting pregnant wasn't the plan,lol


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> ^I don't think anyone will call you stupid. Ask questions, get answers. That's how we learn
> 
> Yes, a newly cut gelding can impregnate a mare. Even though they remove the testicles & the majority of sperm, there will still be live sperm in the portion of the vas deferens that stays inside. My personal vet suggests allowing 9 weeks for the leftovers to die. For the amt of time you will get varied answers, but yes they most certainly still have the ability for awhile.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh! That makes sense! That would have never crossed my mind though.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

drafts4ever said:


> Call me stupid but can newly gelded geldings still do the deed with an effective result? I always thought once a gelding they can mount but since they have no balls and no semen it's all up to time to just get the stallion behavior out of their system? Pregnancy wouldn't be an issue being pasture with a gelding right since they're a gelding.


Yes they can. Our vet advises a minimum of 30 days before turn out with mares. However, ANY gelding can mount a mare and cause harm or introduce an infection.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I knew the dangers in mounting period and that's why I chose AI for Caleigh, not only because of the dangers but also because the stud is in Montana and I wasn't even going to fork out the money for a haul over there just for insemination when I could keep her here to do it. The good news! She's preggers now on day 15! Very excited. sorry that was off topic. 

Anyway, yeah I never new that about freshly cut geldings. No idea but now I do! Very interesting.


----------



## Gingerpony (May 5, 2011)

the fencing that was seperating them is electric and it is always on...so i doubt it


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like a sticky situation. Well yeah no experience in this part so sorry no advice but I subscribed just cause I wanna learn about this stuff because I wanna own a breeding farm when I grow up. Anywho, did the vet come out yet?


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

> Hmmm....
> BTW arabianlover- I didn't want her getting pregnant as she is only my first pony,i just wanted to get things cleared up just so i have an idea, I know my mum isnt best pleased but she's only mentioned once about termination,and then she thought about keeping it so I'm not sure,but noooo her getting pregnant wasn't the plan,lol


 ok sorry if i sounded rude, it's just that it sounded that way


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

How is the mare? Did the vet come out?


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Do yourself a favor and get the Vet out to abort the fetus. There are enough backyard horses in the kill pens at auctions now. Unless you're planning on keeping this foal for life (at least 20 years) do it a favor by not bringing it into the world. Be responsible


----------



## Masquerade (May 17, 2011)

Even if you are planning not to terminate (I personally would suggest termination) you still need to have the vet out to diagnose the pregnancy, how far along she is, to look for twins or any other issues. If she is pregnant and you choose to allow her to have the foal then you need to do what is best for her health and the baby's health and that means multiple vet checks throughout the pregnancy and if she is your first pony then you should send her to a foaling facility to have her baby. It will cost money and you and your parents will need to be prepared for all costs that come along with caring for a pregnant mare and then a foal once it's born.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Adareous said:


> Do yourself a favor and get the Vet out to abort the fetus. There are enough backyard horses in the kill pens at auctions now. Unless you're planning on keeping this foal for life (at least 20 years) do it a favor by not bringing it into the world. Be responsible


 
I guess I missed where the OP said she was in fact in foal.....


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I guess I missed where the OP said she was in fact in foal.....


I don't think the OP did say so or not.


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

IF the is in foal, i would definitely abort this foal, there are enough homeless grades out there that end up in kill pens.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I personally doubt the mare is in foal (if he was only with her two weeks after gelding) Just because it is possible dose not mean it's likely. And what is with advising someone to horsey abortions? That's just crazy to me. It's not your horse or foal. I really don't think any of you have the right to push someone in that direction, much less make it sound like it's the only responsible thing to do. How ridiculous is it to say "kill it now, because there is a chance it might be killed later". Just weird to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

christabelle said:


> I personally doubt the mare is in foal (if he was only with her two weeks after gelding) Just because it is possible dose not mean it's likely. And what is with advising someone to horsey abortions? That's just crazy to me. It's not your horse or foal. I really don't think any of you have the right to push someone in that direction, much less make it sound like it's the only responsible thing to do. How ridiculous is it to say "kill it now, because there is a chance it might be killed later". Just weird to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Most people are not trying to push her, they are stating their opinions. They are thinking future wise for the foal and mare. No one here said that they were right about her being pregnant just because she was with the recently gelded stallion. Many people breed their mare's thinking that they will give the foal a forever home, half the time this is not likely.Foals take a lot of time, patience, and money. I thought that once, I bred my mare and ended with a very stubborn colt. I ended up selling him, even though I told everyone I was going to keep him. I would say if the OP wants another horse, or a weanling to train go to an auction or a rescue center, you will find one. Save a life, don't bring one into the world.

My advice to the OP if they haven't, get the vet out, find if she is pregnant or not and think responisbly. Think of the future of the foal, mare, your finances. Be smart about it, there are many horses out there that would love a home, but unfortunatly those open homes are continually being stocked up by people breeding foals of their own.


----------

